
Make your own Wi-Fi teleprinter / Play teletype demo online - exFet
https://teletype.online/how-we-made-it
======
Jaruzel
This is quite cute, I've seen similar before. However I don't want to login
with Facebook to find out more.

What does it do, exactly ?

~~~
exFet
I take some time to understand and to explain myself but maybe this will
explain to you better
[http://www.austinchronicle.com/binary/cc5c/front.jpg](http://www.austinchronicle.com/binary/cc5c/front.jpg)
but online and packed with a fancy pretty box. The demo _in_ where you need to
login with facebook are pretty too in design, according the website and box
itself and you can send messages like you'll se in your teletype to other
users (and that's it, i think..).

